# Mudslides & risk



## Wuzzat? (Mar 26, 2014)

Information about a known mudslide area is available for years but perhaps not to the general public.

Insurance against this is available for $1000 (a year, I guess) on a house costing $300K.  I guess your heirs will collect on this.  
I don't know if the ins. companies advertised this ins for that area.

Realtors may not know and probably do not want to know about this info, which is bad for business.  I don't know if house prices just downstream of this hill were lower than average.

Now that you all know this, what would you have done two months ago?
Roll the dice?
Stay at a motel during excessive rainfall?
Sell your house immmediately?

A retaining wall for 15M cubic feet of soil was probably out of the question, even for these guys
http://www.usace.army.mil/
and is now unnecessary.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2014)

If you live long enough, something is going to kill you.:help:
You must have seen the news on the big slide we had just down the road from here.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 27, 2014)

nealtw said:


> If you live long enough, something is going to kill you.:help:


That's almost like saying 
That place is so crowded nobody goes there anymore 

BTW, my chance is 2% that I will die or something will kill me within a year.  

But if were 110 it'd be ~50% that I live another year.  This number is not so certain because so few people live that long.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 27, 2014)

Years ago there was a guy on TV that claimed he was 116 years old. When asked why he thought he live so long he said, it was because he quit smoking, drinking and chasing women. When asked when he quit he said, last year.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 27, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Years ago there was a guy on TV that claimed he was 116 years old. When asked why he thought he live so long he said, it was because he quit smoking, drinking and chasing women. When asked when he quit he said, last year.



He wasn't 116: it just felt that way.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 27, 2014)

That mudslide was bad news and maybe it wouldn't have helped much but I beleive all houses should be built for high winds earthquakes , sink holes and what ever else you can think of, just to give people a few more minutes to deal with whatever is happening.


----------

